# I love my lemond zurich



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

I finally got my new zurich on Friday, a replacement for an 18 year old all steel centurion. What a difference. I didn't wait long to test this baby out. On Saturday I did the 75 mile loop of the savage century near Newark, Delaware. The bike handled very well, on both the numerous climbs and the all too few flat streches. My body was definitely tired by the end, but the great geometry of the frame really made the ride quite comfortable. The photo here doesn't do it justice, but it is a gorgeous bike to look at. I'll look forward to seeing how much my average speed increases on my normal biking workouts.


----------



## LeMondHead (May 18, 2004)

*Nice Ride*

Congrats on the new ride, very sweet. I'm biased cause I have a 04 Vic I've been riding since last November. My last ride [still here] is steel as well. I agree, long rides are still work but feel much better afterwords and enjoy doing many more long rides.
Enjoy those miles and that bike.


----------



## jcupriks (Jun 6, 2004)

kevinraphael said:


> I finally got my new zurich on Friday, a replacement for an 18 year old all steel centurion. What a difference. I didn't wait long to test this baby out. On Saturday I did the 75 mile loop of the savage century near Newark, Delaware. The bike handled very well, on both the numerous climbs and the all too few flat streches. My body was definitely tired by the end, but the great geometry of the frame really made the ride quite comfortable. The photo here doesn't do it justice, but it is a gorgeous bike to look at. I'll look forward to seeing how much my average speed increases on my normal biking workouts.


I have to agree with you in entirety!!! One thing I keep seeing people saying about this beauty is "smoooooth". It's a bike with alot of class and very balanced. This bike makes you want to ride and it rewards you with a great sense of comfort. Since I can't ride mine right now due to a leg injury, it's great to see someone else enjoying theirs. Keep it up and don't slow down!


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

LeMondHead said:


> Congrats on the new ride, very sweet. I'm biased cause I have a 04 Vic I've been riding since last November. My last ride [still here] is steel as well. I agree, long rides are still work but feel much better afterwords and enjoy doing many more long rides.
> Enjoy those miles and that bike.


I was able to get out today and ride my normal circuit with the zurich. It is very smooth and just plain fun to ride. I did notice that I have some adjustments to make. My centurion had a 52/39 with 7 speeds on the rear cassette. Jumping to a 53/39 with 9 speeds on the back makes quite a difference. For example, I found that I had to pump harder to get to that sweet spot in the gears and keep the 90-100 cadence that I like. On my old bike I would cruise on a 52 front and 17 or 20 rear, but finding the equivalent on the new bike will take some time. All in all, though, I think it's going to get me in better shape. I will definitely enjoy the miles and the bike, thanks


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

jcupriks said:


> I have to agree with you in entirety!!! One thing I keep seeing people saying about this beauty is "smoooooth". It's a bike with alot of class and very balanced. This bike makes you want to ride and it rewards you with a great sense of comfort. Since I can't ride mine right now due to a leg injury, it's great to see someone else enjoying theirs. Keep it up and don't slow down!


Sorry to hear about your injury. I hope it heals soon so you can get back to riding. It was a beautiful day here in Delaware (although quite windy) and I got a chance to ride the zurich again. Like you said, smooooth. It's like somebody put a silencer on the bike. I was so used to hearing every kind of noise imaginable on my older bike. There is a little bit of an adjustment period with the gears but I'll definitely enjoy this investment. Here's to not slowing down!


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 19, 2004)

*Welcome to the Zurich Gang*

I picked up mine in July and have already put 1500 miles on her. Smoothest bike I have ever ridden, just wish it was all black like the Versailles.


----------



## jcupriks (Jun 6, 2004)

kevinraphael said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury. I hope it heals soon so you can get back to riding. It was a beautiful day here in Delaware (although quite windy) and I got a chance to ride the zurich again. Like you said, smooooth. It's like somebody put a silencer on the bike. I was so used to hearing every kind of noise imaginable on my older bike. There is a little bit of an adjustment period with the gears but I'll definitely enjoy this investment. Here's to not slowing down!


Thanks for the wishes and eventually, it should work its way out. Old running injury, so I just have to be very patient. One more thing. The bike obviously has a nice balance and good road feel. In my opinion, a good part of it has to do with the equipment on the bike. In particular, the Bontrager tires are a great match. I have spent some time replacing tires on this bike due to my metropolitan surroundings and I recommend keeping those Bontragers or a similar fast, supple (for road feel) tire. The bike tends to soften the ride, and you need that road feedback. For some reason, I think that the heavy-weight Contis are a really bad fit for this machine. Again, tires are probably one of the most subjective parts of the bike, but that's my advice.


----------



## jcupriks (Jun 6, 2004)

JohnGalt said:


> I picked up mine in July and have already put 1500 miles on her. Smoothest bike I have ever ridden, just wish it was all black like the Versailles.


Kick ass! I hope to join you in your accomplishment one day. By the way, what tires do you like?


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

[QUOTE
Nice bike! but may I suggest loosing the spoke reflectors (too much fred for such a pretty bike)


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

lbs by me have a couple of 04 Zurichs left for $1799.


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

edwin headwind said:


> [QUOTE
> Nice bike! but may I suggest loosing the spoke reflectors (too much fred for such a pretty bike)


It's funny, when I got the bike I didn't even notice the reflectors. A couple of days ago I finally took them off thinking like you that it just didn't go well with the bike. I noticed in the other reply that there are Zurichs available for $1800. If you can find one in your size for that price, run and take it for a test ride. That would be an awesome price It think. I ended up getting mine for $2100, which wasn't cheap, but the LBS gave me a few freebies and a discount on pedals, so all together an extra $50-60 in discounts from the original $2200 retail price. Cheers-K


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 19, 2004)

kevinraphael said:


> It's funny, when I got the bike I didn't even notice the reflectors. A couple of days ago I finally took them off thinking like you that it just didn't go well with the bike. I noticed in the other reply that there are Zurichs available for $1800. If you can find one in your size for that price, run and take it for a test ride. That would be an awesome price It think. I ended up getting mine for $2100, which wasn't cheap, but the LBS gave me a few freebies and a discount on pedals, so all together an extra $50-60 in discounts from the original $2200 retail price. Cheers-K


I got mine for $1500 from an LBS in Minnesota who was clearing out their stock (sorry no more left). An absolute steel (sic).


----------

